# What is your favorite filter for a planted aquarium?



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

My nine year old HOT Magnum finally died - no complaints, I got my money's worth out of it, that's for sure. I'm considering what to replace it with and thought I'd seek out opinions both as to type of filter and models that people like.

I have to confess that in general, I have not been a huge fan of cannister filters. I've owned both Hot Magnum's and Magnum 350's, Fluvals and played with some POS Coralife cannisters some years ago. IMO the best of the bunch was the HOT Magnum, both in terms of ease of use and performance. Unfortunately, it was also the least flexible of the cannister filters, performing more like a HOB filter.

My preference is for the plain jane HOB filters. I have a fondness for the Hagen AquaClear - essentially bulletproof. 

What do you guys think? I know a lot of you are fans of the cannister filters - why do you like them?

Thanks.


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a magnum 350 and two Rena Filstars. I like the magnum for the second filter on my 58 gallon tank. However, I love my filstars. The only down side of the filstars is getting them primed the first time. Unlike the magnum they are not self priming. However, once up and running they have been consistently quieter than my magnum, and almost too customizable.

Many others will say get an Eheim <insert favorite model> and if money is not an issue by all means go with an eheim, however if you are looking to save money choose a filstar.

Thats my opinion.


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

I have an Eheim 2213 that has been running for 15+ years. It's a pain to clean compared to the newer filters which have the quick connect fittings but it has been very reliable.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Eheim classic line hands down!

Cheap, efficient and the newer ones come with quick disconnect ball valves and media basket!


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

I have heard some good things about the Filstars... I am also being told that the newest generation of Fluvals work very well.

Has anyone thought of simply doing away with all filters and just using something for water motion? I have wondered how a planted aquarium would do with only a Tunze Turbelle Stream for flow? I was thinking that would mimic the current of a river but of course, in a 5 ft aquarium its not like the river would flow far...


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I really like the Marineland 660R powerhead coupled with the pentair Fluidized bed filter (300). I like this setup because it is really low maintence and has a very large bioload capabilities that can easily be moved to large and small tanks as you change your setups. But an old standby for me is a power head with a sponge filter in my heavily planted tanks only.


----------



## subundaortus (Jun 17, 2006)

My preference are the Rena Filstars. They are the best that I have seen or tried. Quiet, efficient, easy to maintain and inexpensive.


----------



## jon_the_newb (Dec 30, 2006)

I own three Filstar XP2's. Very happy. Easy to setup, easy to clean, nice and quiet. Two media baskets is enough for me.

Jon


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

I've only tried fluvals and eheims, and only really just getting into planted Tanks, so cant say for plant growth. But found the ehaims to be excellent, very very quiet, and nicely constructed.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

AndyT. said:


> My preference is for the plain jane HOB filters. I have a fondness for the Hagen AquaClear - essentially bulletproof.


I'm running one of these on my 29G and have no complaints except that the intake tube is a lot thinner then the one on my penguin bio wheel. You can slightly adjust the flow on these as well, which is cool. Also, it has a media basket that you can pull out for when you want to clean or add different stuff.

I just started using an eheim canister two weeks ago. My thoughts on this thing are all good. First, there is no longer a huge HOB filter sitting on top of the tank. Second, it's a beast for both flow and media that it can hold. I also love the spray bar; it's doing a wonderful job blasting my CO2 bubbles to shreds after they leave the top of the hagen ladder. The plants in this new high flow, CO2 saturated area are responding beautifully. Lastly, I plan on running my CO2 inline so that will remove the ladder and yet another piece of equipment from the tank. 
This is why I got my girlfriend to buy me a canister filter as an anniversary present.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

For a canister I highly recommend the Rena Filstar Xp series. Why? Easy to setup, prime and clean. Does a great job keeping the water crystal clear.

For a HOB either the Aqua Clear or Penguins.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have 8 small heavily planted aquariums. I use AquaClears of various sizes on all but 1 planted tank. On that one, I use a powerhead attached to a large grey sponge. On my only CO2 injected 38 Gallon tank, I have a custom sponge fit to the water overflow of the AquaClear to reduce the turbulence that can cause excess co2 dissipation. On that tank only, I have an internal Duetto DJ100 filter also; as a backup and a co2 mist disperser. I had a small Eheim Classic on that tank but I didn't like the flow nor the intake/outtake cabling and connectors. They were chincy. It was also a pain to get the air out of it. I also tried a Hydor Cannister and it was a POS.

Most of my tanks have a light fish and shrimp load. On all of the AquaClears, I use the sponge on bottom with a bag of bio media on top. I also use an input sponge to prevent the shrimp from being sucked up into the filter (I still occassionally find a few shrimp in the AquaClear filter during cleanings).

Mike


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Another vote for the Aquaclear 300/70. It's dead silent with the water level about 1/4" above the return spout. Another bonus...very little surface agitation to drive out the CO2. I inject the CO2 directly into the intake tube. There are two sponges for mechanical and biological filtration. About 5 minutes to dis-assemble and clean everything. No priming, no mess. 

+9 years old and still running.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Eheim Pro 3e. I like it because:
- outflow is kept contant & controlled by electronic. 
- outflow is powerful. I can have the outlet splitted into 2. 
One of them is use to drive CO2 reactor. Flow remain contant once set on the panel.
- has service indicator - by electronic. 
- has wave maker built-in
- alternating 12 hours with 2 different flow rates (have not try, not useful to me yet)
- auto-air out, little/no priming needed.


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

Freerider said:


> I really like the Marineland 660R powerhead coupled with the pentair Fluidized bed filter (300). I like this setup because it is really low maintence and has a very large bioload capabilities that can easily be moved to large and small tanks as you change your setups. But an old standby for me is a power head with a sponge filter in my heavily planted tanks only.


Can you set these up to filter more than one tank without using a sump? I'm looking for a more centralized way to filter 2 tanks.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

aman74 said:


> Can you set these up to filter more than one tank without using a sump? I'm looking for a more centralized way to filter 2 tanks.


No easy way to do it. I did a little research on it before. It's just easier and more cost effective to buy another filter.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a TetraTec EX1200 for my 160l planted tank. It should be pumping 1200l/h, but its not at all that much, maybe about 800l/h with filtermaterials. I think its a quite of weak filter, absolutly not! strong. I use to diffuse CO2, but it doesn't wirk good at al! I have been wasting the twice number of the normal dose! Not good! 
But the filter is very easy to understand, clean and start!

I have had 2 AquaClear powerheads. Both were giving a little, annoying sound. It was because of the holder were knocking the pumphead a little bit, the pump didn't fit exactly. That's a bit of irritating.
The pump is quite easy to understand.

I bought a AquariumSystem New-Jet 1200, some days ago. It doesn't sounds anything. Perfekt, its strong, but its not easy to understand how to put together al the parts and how they will be used.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Rena Filstar - Reasonably priced, hella efficient, and super easy to clean. If you look at the cost/benefit, I don't really see any major advantage in dropping more $100 on filter for a freshwater aquarium.

I'm just about to set up an Eheim 2224 and a hand-me-down 2215. So let's see if I change my mind.

DJ


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Eheim 2215 on my 46g - I love it. Priming? Just the one time when I first hooked it up. They move a ton of water, they don't lose prime, they don't make noise, they don't quit (ever AFAIK).

I hear Via Aquas are as good, at lower prices but I have not tried one and I don't think they've been around long enough to claim that they never quit.

The problems w/ HOBs are
1) break the siphon, you're screwed - PITA to restart
2) they don't last nearly as long
3) they have high GPH ratings but they don't move the water w/ any authority whatsoever. W/ a decent canister, you can get useful current.
4) noise
5) too much surface agitation = loss of CO2

Canister pitfall: if you spring a leak, crack... it can drain your tank (but that's why we keep 'em safely in cabinets, right?).


----------



## Melbourne (Sep 27, 2004)

I have 3 Eheims (1 classic, 2 pros), Jebo Eheim clone, Fluval 404, and a Magnum 350 Pro. The order they are listed is my preference as well. Canisters allow you to run in-line heaters and typically hold more media and give you more options with what you want to run (media wise).


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I have 4 Eheim classics and have never had a bit of trouble. I started out with them and have never had a reason to try anything else. They're quiet, well-built, and will last forever.

I'd recommend a 2213 for up to a 29g tank, a 2215 for up to a 55g tank, a 2217 for up to a 90g tank, and multiples of these for anything bigger.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone who knows if AM-Top filter is anything good? They are cheap anyway.


----------



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

I just picked up a rena xp2 and have to say it has been great so far.It is very quiet and easy to prime.The price is what got me,can't beat it.I wish the hoses were a little longer though,but that's my only complaint.


----------

